# [By Demand] - Digit June 2007



## Sirius (Apr 12, 2007)

What do you want for our anniversary issue?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 13, 2007)

Fast Track To Windows Vista Plz.....N all the tutorials by vishal gupta plz. ..... !!!!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 14, 2007)

All Freeware Programs
Lots of Full Version Programs
*3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary* 


*1 Freeware Software DVD
1 Linux OS DVD
1 Movie DVD
1 Freeware CD
1 Full Game CD
1 Full Version Big Software CD*


*Please do not give PDFs of the issues on a separete disc, include them in the same disc*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 14, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> All Freeware Programs
> Lots of Full Version Programs
> *3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary*
> 
> ...


 
I dont think rajiv they will be doing this,

they will follow there own style of crap..............


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 14, 2007)

If you have not 'Windows 2003 Service Pack 2' in May 2006 Issue, I request you for that, 'Windows 2003 Service Pack 2' in June 2006 issue.


----------



## napster46 (Apr 14, 2007)

i would like all the previous issues of digit in pdf format till date along with fast track. also a nice animated movie and a full game.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 14, 2007)

* Lots of games,videos,wallpapers & softwares in 2 Dual layer DVDs *


----------



## kadal27 (Apr 14, 2007)

I am a subscriber.  I need my copy in the first week or at least before 10th.


----------



## chiknna (Apr 14, 2007)

*PHOTOSHOP CS3 TRIAL*​


----------



## ashwin_cse (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi,

It would be nice if the following comparision review is made in Digit:

AMD 64 X2 Vs Intel Core 2 duo
ATI graphic card Vs Nvidia Graphic Card
Solaris Vs BSD Vs Linux (no windows story here plz).
Java (including J2ee) Vs .Net
Apache httpd Vs IIS (& maybe lighttpd)
ADS Vs openLDAP
An issue covering all these would be a big hit, i think.

with regards,
ashwin


----------



## dashingdhruv (Apr 15, 2007)

3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 15, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> * Lots of games,videos,wallpapers & softwares in 2 Blue-ray DVDs *





HEy who has the Blu-Ray DVD Readers?  Don't ask this much.


----------



## sauravktr (Apr 15, 2007)

Knoppix (new version),,Fast track on vista,,, MOre & More Networking tips & tricks,,,,,& plz give some attractive subscription offer not knife this time


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 15, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> HEy who has the Blu-Ray DVD Readers?  Don't ask this much.



That was typo 

Corrected


----------



## Goten (Apr 15, 2007)

Unreal Tournament 2007 Demo if  it comes out soon.

Pls in june issue or july.

Peace~~~!


----------



## vikki55 (Apr 15, 2007)

my demand
*Auto-patcher for Windows 98SE 1.95 PR2

*www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Auto-patcher-for-Windows-98SE.shtml
*


----------



## nihu (Apr 15, 2007)

Atleast I expect Dual layer DVD in coming year.You are lastone to provide DVD DL.

what happened to Digit patron?pl. Restart it in annìver issue.


----------



## dfordigit (Apr 15, 2007)

nihu said:
			
		

> Atleast I expect Dual layer DVD in coming year.You are lastone to provide DVD DL.
> 
> what happened to Digit patron?pl. Restart it in annìver issue.


 yes,nihu i agree with you.
This whole forum should be given on DVD for offline viewing.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 15, 2007)

Whole forum in offline format... +1

Adobe Suite (All adobe softwares.)
Corel Suite (All corel softwares.)
3ds max (Full old version.) (Can't you arrange that???).
Star Wars : KOTOR (fulll) (Its a old game now.)

GTA:SA mods.


----------



## anshu.krishna (Apr 15, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> All Freeware Programs
> Lots of Full Version Programs
> *3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary*
> 
> ...


i too support this idea


----------



## dashingdhruv (Apr 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by rajivnedungadi
All Freeware Programs
Lots of Full Version Programs
3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary 


1 Freeware Software DVD
1 Linux OS DVD
1 Movie DVD
1 Freeware CD
1 Full Game CD
1 Full Version Big Software CD


----------



## smj (Apr 15, 2007)

1.  PortableApps Suite Standard (*public.planetmirror.com/pub/features/200612/portableapps/PortableApps_Suite_Standard_1.0.exe)

2. Windows XP 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)

3. SPSS 14 or 15 (latest version)

4. New star soccer 3 trial (10 mb) from www.newstarsoccer.com and its commentry update (45 mb) from *www.nssunplugged.com,

5.  total commander 7

6. Cheatbook 2007 (www.cheatbook.de)


----------



## ruturaj3 (Apr 15, 2007)

videos of Crysis & UT


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 15, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> I dont think rajiv they will be doing this,
> 
> they will follow there own style of crap..............



I know it shri75 but lets see


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 15, 2007)

Late  Ho Gaya, Late  Ho Gaya, Late  Ho Gaya!!!!!

*~Webaroo's Wikipedia Webpack
(In this special issue considering its size)*

*~Adobe Premiere Elements 3 Demo*
*www.adobe.com/products/premiereel/tryout.html
~ Pirates of the carribean 3 trailer
~ Total Commander PowerPack
~ Sabayon Linux (Newer Version, Not the one given by LFY & PCW - there's a full (DVD) and a light (CD) version)
~ Pinnacle Studio 10X demo (if available)
~ Any Free Game from
*www.simsarchive.jumbahost.com/freegames3.php
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)

*And Plz make a Fast track on MacOSX, CCNA, MSCE2003 or RHCE*


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 16, 2007)

*1 Full Commercial Game
No Free Software DVD please, we had enough of those.*


----------



## rishitells (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Plz Plz Include These :-

1. 1000 Awesome and eye-candy wallpapers (All Categories)
2. New Free MP3s, Keep continue this work boys.
3. Hey i forgot, PLZ INCLUDE GAMES POSTERS. You promised this for anniversery  
    issue
4. Plz include debian software packages, many of us are using UBUNTU.
4. Some Great and short animation movies please.
5. Please cover careers in "Animation film development" again


----------



## loveromeojuliet (Apr 16, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> All Freeware Programs
> Lots of Full Version Programs
> *3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary*
> 
> ...



I 100% agree to this


----------



## utsav (Apr 16, 2007)

it would be great if you can provide all the updates of the most used softwares like ms office 2003 and many others.


----------



## rohandhruva (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, since I do not use windows, I cannot suggest anything for that. 

But, how about 

*Debian 4.0r0 DVD* - *cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/4.0_r0/i386/iso-dvd/debian-40r0-i386-DVD-1.iso

or

*CentOS 0.5 DVD* - *mirror.nsc.liu.se/CentOS/5.0/isos/i386/CentOS-5.0-i386-bin-DVD.torrent

Please appease the linux users this time ! Don't give us just 100-200MB worth software that is useless, since all distros have them in their repos !


----------



## nihu (Apr 17, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> *1 Full Commercial Game
> No Free Software DVD please, we had enough of those.*


100%agree.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 17, 2007)

nihu said:
			
		

> 100%agree.


But I do'nt think so that they can give us a commercial game that is'nt free.
Offcource they can give, BUT DEMO or TRAIL.


----------



## darkknight (Apr 17, 2007)

I want Linkin Park Hybrid Theory videos
and trials and full versions of many game making softwares
U shud give a full english mp3 cds too

one  request i'v made a 3d game (doom like) Its of 3.3 mb plz include it --
*www.sharebigfile.com/file/145107/gh-exe.html


----------



## 7mm (Apr 17, 2007)

*Any Stuff You'd Like(Digit Team) + Top Linux Distro Pack (Just as You've given 1st DVD, Ever.....August 2004). Thank You.*


----------



## Prathamesh_Mouse_Driver (Apr 18, 2007)

Harry Potter 5 promo
a full sci-fi movie
lots of freewares


----------



## RaghuKL (Apr 18, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> Fast Track To Windows Vista Plz.....N all the tutorials by vishal gupta plz. ..... !!!!


 
tutorials not only by Mr. Gupta but also by others too. Make this fast track fatter than the digit mag   

adobe flash CS3 please!!!!!!

can u include "the ads" in "a separate book" this time around please. i promise to read every page of it  . HONEST..


----------



## harmax (Apr 18, 2007)

Fedora Core 7 DVD if its released by then

me thinks its getting released in mid may


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 18, 2007)

harmax said:
			
		

> Fedora Core 7 DVD if its released by then
> 
> me thinks its getting released in mid may



Its actually 24th May, (*fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/7/Schedule) but might be a bit late, so it wont be possible in June I think, July would be possible, but then they wont give such big distros on their DVD, as they cant fit anything else if they give a distro


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 18, 2007)

fast track to adobe photoshop cs3 ( both version )

 latest autopatcher for xp and vista .

 3 DUAL LAYER DVD'S .

1 DVD FULL OF HIT HOLLYWOOD AND BOLLYWOOD MOVIES .

2 DVD FULL OF  " GAMES " 

3 DVD FULL OF " FULL SOFTWARES "


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 18, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> fast track to adobe photoshop cs3 ( both version )
> 
> latest autopatcher for xp and vista .
> 
> ...



Mere Khwaabon mein jo aaye.....
This is not going to happen, if it does the cost of the issue is going to be Rs.2000/-


----------



## dashingdhruv (Apr 18, 2007)

PLEEEEEEEEEEEZ....this time a few full products like....you know...'PC WORLD' gives a few every month or either                               
Full Version Programs
3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 19, 2007)

1) Anna Kournikova on the Cover Page 

2) Movie DVD preferably a newer Hollywood blockbuster and please don't dispose    off your old Terminators and Munna bhai DVDs with this issue. We want new hollywood movies

3) Video of your adventures and mis-adventures in Digit Test Center


----------



## nihu (Apr 20, 2007)

*   Sony Sound Forge 9.0a build 297 released!*

Every one here(Including me too!) is demanding DVD'S & CD'S but they miss core product! Yes, I am talking about DIGIT mag  itself.

As we love to read digit, PLEASE MAKE THIS ANNIVERSARY ISSUE RICH IN PAGES. ATLEAST 300 PAGES! IS IT POSSIBLE?

Include articles to select carirer in IT field.Details for higher education in IT SECTOR etc. So youth reading Digit will be benefited.


----------



## Prathamesh_Mouse_Driver (Apr 20, 2007)

A dvd full of fast tracks till date
I have missed the issue of december


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2007)

my demands

Video of your adventures and mis-adventures in Digit Test Center
 a real thick magazine 250 pages, not the 130 page crap like this time alright
wikipedia webaroo  webpack
maybe the whole forum on the dvd 

& in the end software reviews....not 4-5 at least 10-15


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 20, 2007)

Is it possible to distribute *SOFTIMAGE XSI 6.01 Advanced(A part of Avid)* ?


----------



## krates (Apr 20, 2007)

Autopatcher For Windows Vista

Please


----------



## vinutux (Apr 21, 2007)

*UBUNTU Feisty Fawn [7.04] dvd plese *

it is the best linux ever made .............

www.ubuntu.com


----------



## crazyforever (Apr 21, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> All Freeware Programs
> Lots of Full Version Programs
> *3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary*
> 
> ...







*WE ALL WANT THIS MR. DIGIT*


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Ultimate Boot CD 4.0*

I want you to include Ultimate Boot CD 4.0

You need the Ultimate Boot CD if you want to:
Run floppy-based diagnostic tools from CDROM drives. More and more PCs are shipped without floppy drives these days, and it is such a royal pain when you need to run diagnostic tools on them. 
Free yourself from the slow loading speed of the floppy drive. Even if you do have a floppy drive, it is still much much faster to run your diagnostic tools from the CDROM drive, rather than wait for the tool to load from the floppy drive.
Consolidate as many diagnostic tools as possible into one bootable CD. Wouldn't you like to avoid digging into the dusty box to look for the right floppy disk, but simply run them all from a single CD? Then the Ultimate Boot CD is for you.
Run Ultimate Boot CD from your USB memory stick. A script on the CD prepares your USB memory stick so that it can be used on newer machines that supports booting from USB devices. You can access the same tools as you would from the CD version.


----------



## nksinghal (Apr 21, 2007)

Sixth Anniversary warrants 3 Dual Layer DVD and 3 Regular DVD
1 Dual Layer DVD carrying different flavours of Linux 
1 Dual Layer DVD carrying movies that can be played on DVD players
1 Dual layer DVD carrying Full version/Freeware softwares
1 Regular DVD carrying Full version game
1 Regular DVD containing usual monthly softwares
1 Regular DVD carrying all past issues of DIGIT and FAST TRACK and ebooks


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 21, 2007)

Lots of Wallpapers n Big & Small Games


----------



## Who (Apr 21, 2007)

How about providing an old classic full version RPG, e.g like planescape, fallout, diablo ?
 those games are very cheap, it can run on most systems & are hours of fun, i am all up for an classic RPG game


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 22, 2007)

harmax said:
			
		

> Fedora Core 7 DVD if its released by then
> 
> me thinks its getting released in mid may


i too want fedora core 7 dvd .....its releasing on 24 th may 07


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Apr 22, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> All Freeware Programs
> Lots of Full Version Programs
> *3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary*
> 
> ...


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 23, 2007)

Though i'd love tiberium wars demo but i think it would be better that u give more of full version stuff and not a few biiig demos like u did in december last year.


----------



## Who (Apr 23, 2007)

the demo was in the dvd of this month issue


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 23, 2007)

I support 3 CD + 3 DVD, 3+3=6 for 6th Anniversary
A full version Game CD is must, please....
*Fast Track* in *Color* please

1 Freeware Software DVD
1 Linux OS DVD
1 Movie DVD
1 Freeware CD
1 Full Game CD
1 Full Version Big Software CD


----------



## xenkatesh (Apr 23, 2007)

a DVD will all previous issue (from 2005 to till date) with Fast Track in Pdf format.. a new hollywood movie


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 24, 2007)

xenkatesh said:
			
		

> a DVD will all previous issue (from 2005 to till date) with Fast Track in Pdf format.. a new hollywood movie



Not on a separate DVD, its a waste of media

Suggesting/Requesting the Following:


*MSDN Library (April 2007 Edition) – Includes Visual® Studio 2005 Service Pack 1 documentation*

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...00-0127-4d88-9b5d-896b9b388313&DisplayLang=en

*Service Pack 6 for Visual Basic 6.0*

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...70-dfe1-42a1-a4c8-39718c7e381d&DisplayLang=en

*Visual Studio 6.0 Samples*

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...60-6566-408f-9f11-ea2c80b8caa0&DisplayLang=en

*Microsoft® Visual Studio® 2005 Express Editions Service Pack 1*

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...39-613a-46e6-ab4d-080d4d4a8c4e&DisplayLang=en


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 24, 2007)

I want you to include *Ultimate Boot CD 4.0*


----------



## nihu (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Ultimate Boot CD 4.0*



			
				emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> I want you to include Ultimate Boot CD 4.0
> 
> You need the Ultimate Boot CD if you want to:
> Run floppy-based diagnostic tools from CDROM drives. More and more PCs are shipped without floppy drives these days, and it is such a royal pain when you need to run diagnostic tools on them.
> ...



Yes! Yes! We want this!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 25, 2007)

5000 Wallpaper CD


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

Has digit ever included a crysis hd trailer.If not please include it.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 25, 2007)

Harry Potter & order of... Full Official Trailer
*raincloud.warnerbros.com/wbmovies/orderofthephoenix/trailer/trailer_500.mov


----------



## prateek57 (Apr 25, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> All Freeware Programs
> Lots of Full Version Programs
> *3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary*
> 
> ...


 
i too  it would be a coooooooooolest edition.....................


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 25, 2007)

Also Include the *OpenCD 07.02*, maybe the ISO


----------



## vikki55 (Apr 25, 2007)

my demand               MICROSOFT OFFICE 2007


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 26, 2007)

I want every of my demanded stuff that won't be given in May 2007.
And yeah, MS Windows 2003 Server SP2.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 26, 2007)

I want this to Patches !!!!!

*support.microsoft.com/kb/916089/en-us
*support.microsoft.com/kb/914810


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 26, 2007)

I repeat ....

1) Anna Kournikova on the Cover Page

2) Movie DVD preferably a newer Hollywood blockbuster and please don't dispose off your old Terminators and Munna bhai DVDs with this issue. We want new hollywood movies

3) Video of your adventures and mis-adventures in Digit Test Center

For the last 2 years I have been demanding Anna Kournikova on Cover page but so far my wish has not been granted but as they say ' Dreams come true ', I am hopeful that I get to see Anna Kournikova on Digit Cover!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 26, 2007)

ashwin_cse said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> It would be nice if the following comparision review is made in Digit:
> AMD 64 X2 Vs Intel Core 2 duo
> ...


agree.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2007)

ashwin_cse said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> It would be nice if the following comparision review is made in Digit:
> 
> ...



i would like a cellphone review & mp3 player review instead of proccy's & gpus, cuz the latest technologies will not be out till may such as amd agena, ati gpus


----------



## dhanusaud (Apr 27, 2007)

*Fast track to JAVA  *
*Fast track to Visual Studio 2005 *
*Fast track to Motherboard and Supported cards/chips  *
*Fast track to HardDisk modulation *
*Fast track to SMPS *
*Fast track to Monitor Circuits *

*and also pls include Issue regarding "Software **Piracy and its effect to the system.*

*Dhanu Saud*
*Nepal*

*Fast track to JAVA  *
*Fast track to Visual Studio 2005 *
*Fast track to Motherboard and Supported cards/chips  *
*Fast track to HardDisk modulation *
*Fast track to SMPS *
*Fast track to Monitor Circuits *

*and also pls include Issue regarding "Software **Piracy and its effect to the system.*

*Dhanu Saud*
*Nepal*


----------



## aninnovator (Apr 27, 2007)

Updated version of Avast


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 27, 2007)

i want simcity 4 demo plz. and simcity ER too


----------



## cynosure (Apr 28, 2007)

CAn you guys include Ubuntu7.04 or like is it written in the forums that you will include that in your DVDs only after 8.xx comes out???


----------



## crazy4programming (Apr 30, 2007)

hi sir plz my sql cd .


----------



## harmax (Apr 30, 2007)

yo

Time for the next fedora to be released and as ever i dont think digit is going to spare some real estate on its free dvd for fedora 7.

Many people lik me donot hav the luxury of a 2MBps conn or even a 256kbps conn to download the iso's, SO why not digit download it for us and distribute DVD's? AND WE ( interested ones ) SHALL PAY FOR IT..

So wat u guys think?

Influential people in the forum kindly try to make this a sticky for the immediate future and get the attention of the digit bosses

Thanks in advance


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 30, 2007)

*I want 1 Movie DVD (Blue Layer)*


----------



## Prathamesh_Mouse_Driver (Apr 30, 2007)

Sirius said:
			
		

> We do you want for our anniversary issue?


 
*A dvd full of fast tracks till date
I have missed the issue of december *
*also promos of spiderman3*
*harry potter 5*
*a full scifi movie*
*lots of freeware*


----------



## alanpaladka (Apr 30, 2007)

I want

Linux distro(Fedora Core)


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 30, 2007)

Also include Ultimate BOOT CD 4.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 30, 2007)

*Ubuntu 7.04* CD


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 30, 2007)

harmax said:
			
		

> yo
> 
> Time for the next fedora to be released and as ever i dont think digit is going to spare some real estate on its free dvd for fedora 7.
> 
> ...


 

fedora 7 dvd by digit, never in the dreams and more over it is being released in the last week of may so it would be not possible as by then issue would be ready.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 30, 2007)

Cellphone Review
Fast Track to File Hosting (Videos, Pictures, Music etc)


----------



## SGS_001 (May 1, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> All Freeware Programs
> Lots of Full Version Programs
> *3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary*
> 
> ...



I too second this suggestion from Rajiv... Waiting for this wish to be granted 

On the software front, would like to have one that helps manage a personal investment (Savings, Shares, Mutual Funds, Insurance, Taxes, etc.) portfolio better and would be great if it happens to be a freeware / open source... It's a pity that we do not have a good MSN Money / Quicken / similar ones customized for Indian market... If there is one available on this front, Digit has to bring that to us.


----------



## dhanusaud (May 1, 2007)

Hi Digit,

You need to publish something special like this:
Fast Track to Java
Fast Track to VB 2005 Express Edition
Fast Track to C++
Fast Track to Motherboard Problems
Fast Track to Monitor Problems
Fast Track to Preventing Viruses
Also you need to publish a topic relating to why to prevent software cracks uses!

Hope you all guys understand what I mean.

Dhanu Saud
Nepal


----------



## morpheusv6 (May 1, 2007)

*UBUNTU 7.04 !
**UBUNTU 7.04 !
**UBUNTU 7.04 !**
UBUNTU 7.04 !*


----------



## icecool (May 2, 2007)

*FAST TRACK TO FLASH 5*


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 2, 2007)

*Also include Ultimate BOOT CD 4.*


----------



## soham (May 3, 2007)

Please try to provide Adobe Photoshop CS3 Premium demo in the next issue.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2007)

----------My Wish List For June 2006 *Anniversary Issue*-----------

>>>>>+FIRST OF ALL WINDOWS 2003 SERVER SERVICE PACK 2 (32 Bit)+<<<<<<<<
     You Should Add This. I am waiting this for a Loooooong time


 AutoPatcher Vista April 2007

 NVIDIA ForceWare Drivers for Windows Vista (32-bit)

 XAMPP for Windows 1.6.1

 VMware Workstation for Windows 6.0 Build 44426 RC

 Ultimate Boot CD Full 4.0.3

 TortoiseCVS 1.9.23

 Opera for Windows 9.20 Build 8771

 Pixel Mixer (PMX) 0.7.440 Alpha-Realtime motion graphics tool

 DiscJuggler 6.00.1400 --- Duplicate multiple CDs at once

 Microsoft Expression Blend 2.0 May Preview

 Gunbound 5.70  - Worms-like game that is played with tanks

 AVG Anti-Virus Free 7.5.xxxxxxx
 Spyware Terminator 1.8.7.991
 Arovax AntiSpyware 2.0.113
 Hitman Pro 2.7.0.0 RC1
 Ad-Aware SE Personal 1.06r1 (Updated)

 SideSlide 2.1.00b
  Advanced, dockable, highly configurable desktop extension

 ObjectDock 1.9

 The Dude 3.0 Beta 6 
 DirectX Redistributable April 2007


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 3, 2007)

*Ultimate Boot CD Full 4.0.3*


----------



## Third Eye (May 3, 2007)

Please include *Gnome Latest Version* in this issue.


----------



## kingrajeshg (May 4, 2007)

Sir,

           We want  
1.MAYA New version  demo
       2.Vista os (beta)
       3.All new version softwares
       4.kaspersky anti virus  
       5.Avast new virus update
       6.Nero new version
       7.Any linux os
       8.Full games
       9.Many softwares for multimedia
       10.And  digit 's favour........


----------



## basking (May 5, 2007)

Visual C# Express edition


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 6, 2007)

I hope that the 3 DVDs they are providing are in the DVD Cases


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 6, 2007)

[size=+3]Do not forget[/size]
*Ultimate Boot CD Full 4.0.3*


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> I hope that the 3 DVDs they are providing are in the DVD Cases


 
how do you know they are giving three dvds.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 6, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> how do you know they are giving three dvds.



As per this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=491713#post491713

They are giving "Don" the movie DVD
One Regular DVD 
One DL DVD
One Office 2007 Trial CD (absolutely useless)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2007)

give us a linux live cd knoopix latest edition plz & Webaroo Wikipedia Pack

no don plz nooooooooooo don


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> As per this thread
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=491713#post491713
> 
> ...


 
if this is right then even the don movie is absolutely useless, they could give some english movie instead or ost of film scores or music like enigma(which definately they will not provide of which I am sure)

now it depends on the contents of the regular and dl dvd to spend 200 bucks or not


----------



## blackpearl (May 6, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> now it depends on the contents of the regular and dl dvd to spend 200 bucks or not



Right, lets see if the rest 2 dvds as well as the mag and FT is worth Rs 200 or not.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 8, 2007)

I am too in fevor of Webaroo Wkipedia Pack.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (May 8, 2007)

more of old english movies...pls..


----------



## praka123 (May 8, 2007)

^but no public domain movies puhlease!
Please include sabayon linux-3.4 dvd or Ubuntu Feisty in june issue


----------



## khattam_ (May 8, 2007)

Please Include a OpenSuse or knoppix DVD. That would be really gr8...

And cut out that DON and include another thing plz...


----------



## Uzair786 (May 10, 2007)

I want full reviews and trailers of atleast six latest games plus if they can include demo's also....... That would be great.


----------



## prakhar18 (May 10, 2007)

Fast Track To Windows Vista Plz.....N all the tutorials by vishal gupta plz. ..... !!!!


also wallpapers and themes for vista and xp......

Fast Track To Windows Vista Plz.....N all the tutorials by vishal gupta plz. ..... !!!!

also wallpapers and themes for vista and xp......


----------



## emailaatif786 (May 11, 2007)

[size=+2]Do not forget[/size]
*Ultimate Boot CD Full 4.0.3*


----------



## FatBeing (May 12, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> [size=+2]Do not forget[/size]
> *Ultimate Boot CD Full 4.0.3*


We gave the Ultimate Boot CD in December, and there haven't been any significant changes there.


----------



## prasad_den (May 12, 2007)

Fast Track to Flash...!!!


----------



## utsav (May 12, 2007)

fron a long time i am seeing requests to include UBUNTU but you DIGIT DUDES are ignoring it .WHY?


----------



## vinutux (May 13, 2007)

Ubuntu 7.04 

                           or

ubuntuStudio 7.04 

                           or

LinuxMint      




              ..............................PLease......................................////


----------



## harryneopotter (May 13, 2007)

My list 
1 Harry Potter 5 HD trailers
2 Any Good Hollyood Movie DVD
3 Useful Freewares
4 Any good linux distro
5 A good RPG full version game

 Lots of reviews (games,hardware and gizmos), Cellphone shootout, DIY guides and other good reading material with a cool subscription offer.


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 13, 2007)

hey guys no one speaks about videos of digit test center.
Digit guys  mark my words Test Center Videos will be extremely popular. I think you can allocate 1 full DVD for it and what better time than Anniversary issue, but then if you have already decided on the content,  TCVs ( Test Center Videos) can be given next month as well, but one thing for sure they will be hugely popular.

Don as movie DVD is not bad although I'd have preferred Jessica Alba starer Into the Blue or at least any latest hollywood stuff.

Above all Anna Kournikova on Cover Page is my ultimate dream!!


----------



## lalam (May 13, 2007)

Why not give us the installation file for the currently so popular social networking site or game? THE SECOND LIFE! It would be good but ya you guys don't care what the hell i'm just dropping a line........


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 14, 2007)

lalam said:
			
		

> Why not give us the installation file for the currently so popular social networking site or game? THE SECOND LIFE! It would be good but ya you guys don't care what the hell i'm just dropping a line........


 
man just 30 mb why dont you download it.......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 14, 2007)

knoopix...plz

also america's army plzzzzz


----------



## maindola (May 14, 2007)

Kindly do a review on 
Car Stereo and Speakers combined.


----------



## lalam (May 14, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> man just 30 mb why dont you download it.......



Download i already did but just suggesting digit because it just got so popular thats all....


----------



## clmlbx (May 14, 2007)

FAST TRACK TO C#

FAST TRACK TO MOTHERBOARD OR COMMON HARDWARE PROBLEMS

FAST TRACK TO VISUAL STUDIO EXPRESS 

IF u have finally decided don 2006 then it should be with dvd cover . and full dvd not just a movie .


----------



## VexByte (May 15, 2007)

maindola said:
			
		

> Kindly do a review on
> Car Stereo and Speakers combined.


The same is my demand for the June issue.


----------



## kedarnn (May 15, 2007)

Please include CentOS 5 DVD.


----------



## personifiedgenius (May 15, 2007)

1.Give a strategy game or any other game not the racing games which u ve been giving out.
2.Lots of useful freewares and reviews on laptop if possible 
3.And Something worth(in writing also) as u will be hiking the price of the issue that when i shell out the money from my pocket and i dont end up cursing u.


----------



## harryneopotter (May 15, 2007)

lalam said:
			
		

> Why not give us the installation file for the currently so popular social networking site or game? THE SECOND LIFE! It would be good but ya you guys don't care what the hell i'm just dropping a line........


 
 check out the may issue .... its already there ... Second life installer.


----------



## gowtham (May 15, 2007)

can u give me 
1)Ulead® VideoStudio® 11
2)Showbiz DVD
3)power director


----------



## sabret00the (May 16, 2007)

**www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_158.22.html** (windows XP)*

**www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_158.18.html** (windows Vista )*

*& Realplayer *

*& a Free DVD player*


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2007)

*Make a webaroo pack of the whole digit forum*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 16, 2007)

Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition PC Demo


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 16, 2007)

Reminding u ppl again :::: 

1. *All Tutorials By Vishal Gupta* Plzzzzz

2. *Fedora Core 7 DVD* Plzzz


----------



## led_shankar (May 16, 2007)

I suppose this won't be a very popular request, but a fast track on vi would be great.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 16, 2007)

2. *Fedora Core 7 DVD* Plzzz[/quote]


its no more fedora core, its just fedora which will come with extra packages included ,

and its being released on May31 so it would be not feasible for them to ship it and more over they generally dont give major distros, once in a blue moon some single disc or less then that distros are given in iso format.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 17, 2007)

Open Office
Google Pack
Free DVD Player


----------



## purujitb (May 17, 2007)

All Tutorials By Vishal Gupta Plzzzzz


----------



## pritish_kul2 (May 18, 2007)

Little Fighter 3
If possible Roller Coaster 3(Full version) or Spiderman 3(full version)
PLzzzzzzzzzzz......



			
				rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> All Freeware Programs
> Lots of Full Version Programs
> *3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary*
> 
> ...



Good idea, man. would be a hit.


----------



## avtarkaint (May 18, 2007)

i want mobile pc software like mobi mb 3.3.7 version & logo manager pro suite & polyphonix studio softwareor its patches. u may also include ringtone for sony ericcsion(in midi) & lots of wallpapers.


----------



## khattam_ (May 18, 2007)

OpenSUSE and\or Fedora Core 6


----------



## anshul (May 18, 2007)

First of all
I need loads of software for my SE mobile.
Then 
lots of brilliant games: FULL VERSION(I know what you people think are good games)
Large collection of free software(no repetition of softwares given earlier until of utter importance)wallpapers
Ah yes!!!
Digit patron is missed a lot and
At last:
GIVE US A GOOD SUBSCRIPTION OFFER!!!!!


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 18, 2007)

F.E.A.R v1.08 Patch
ftp://ftp.sierra.com/pub/sierra/fear/updates/fear_update_en_100-107_108.exe
ftp://ftp.vugames.com/pub/sierra/fear/updates/fear_update_en_100-107_108.exeftp://ftp.vugames.com/pub/sierra/fear/updates/fear_update_engb_100-107_108.exe


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 19, 2007)

by now I think the things would have been finalised, so a sneak peak would be better,.


----------



## hsnayvid (May 19, 2007)

^^ for sneak peak visit:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57018

enjoy!


----------



## prateek57 (May 20, 2007)

It must Have a dvd of windows vista which could be activated by getting key by microsoft..................



It Could Be A Great Help To the Users Like Me Who Are Not Able To Get Original Windows vista 




.


----------



## bkpeerless (May 21, 2007)

fast track on 3d max


----------



## upendra_gp (May 22, 2007)

prateek57 said:
			
		

> It must Have a dvd of windows vista which could be activated by getting key by microsoft..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah it world be great! But I don't mind if Digit gives the 15 days trial!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 24, 2007)

No Point requesting anything now, They might have sent the DVDs for replication already


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 24, 2007)

Feisty will be there na ?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 24, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Feisty will be there na ?



Just a suggestion, why not use ShipIT. Received Ubuntu and Kubuntu in less than 20 days


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 24, 2007)

> Just a suggestion, why not use ShipIT. Received Ubuntu and Kubuntu in less than 20 days


Really ?? Will try it right away......


----------



## harikrishnat (May 25, 2007)

fast track to FLASH 

pleaseeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## deba_2k_1 (May 26, 2007)

yoohoo !! thanks for whatever u give in this anniversary, I m going to save atleast 200 this month bcoz I m NOT GOING TO BUY THIS MONTH'S ISSUE....
I know wat u people will come up with........ I cant forget what u did with the last ann. issue.... anyway best of luck to the posters here......u'll soon find out that u r just wasting ur time here giving ur feedbacks...


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 26, 2007)

this thread still open????


----------



## mohammadali (May 26, 2007)

lots of games and software
lots of cds and dvds


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 26, 2007)

Why isn't this thread closed yet.

I am sure the content is finalized....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 26, 2007)

and not a single word from digit team


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2007)

anshu.krishna said:
			
		

> i too support this idea



As they have decided on 3 DVDs and a CD, this wont be accepted


----------



## nithinks (May 27, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> All Freeware Programs
> Lots of Full Version Programs
> *3 DVDs, 3 CDs as 3+3=6 and its the 6th Anniversary*
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## madison (May 27, 2007)

I need convert mp3 to ringtone , I have download mp3 to ringtone gold to help me at ourdownload.com , it works pretty good . Thank you anyway .


----------



## REY619 (May 27, 2007)

Why this thread still open!!??
Seems like forum is short of admins/mods!! I hardly see anyone of them online...


----------

